# Birthday party goody bags for a 5 year old..Need ideas..



## gribbit (Aug 30, 2004)

Does anyone have any good ideas for what I can put in goody bags for my daughter's 5th birthday? I want the kids to get a little something to take home with them. However, I don't want to give out candy or little cheap plastic prizes.. I am drawing a blank on what else I can do.. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## anywaybecause (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't give out cheap stuff or candy either. I may as well just throw my money directly into the trash can, IMO.

How about:
cool pencils & a notepad/notebook
8 - 16 pack crayons & a half-size art pad
a harmonica or recorder
a level 1 or 2 easy-reader book
paintbook w/ watercolor paints
1 or 2 playdohs, 6 oz size - (There are huge multipaks of these at Target, usually much cheaper per oz than those blasted tiny things most people give out. Any leftovers can just go in your own playdoh stash.)


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

One party we had at a park and I brought balls for the kids to play with and then everyone got one to take home.

Another party, I bought sandbuckets and put a fruit leather, a small juice box, a shovel, and a small container of bubbles inside.

DS got a gift certificate to a small independant bookstore from one party ($5.00), which was really nice, but more money that I usually spend. . . .


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

You can get some great puzzles at the dollar store, one party we went to gave each child a puzzle. It was great.

We frequently make a project at our birthday parties. THAT is what they take home.

I also like to stock up on crayons/markers/other school supplies during the back to school time and use them for goodie bags.

For our dds 5 year old birthday, we made our own pizzas and decorated cupcakes. the kids took home an apron and rolling pin.

This time of year, outdoor themed stuff is great too. Bubbles, colored chalk, bug catchers, kites (some are very inexpensive) would be great.

Amy


----------



## anj7 (Jul 7, 2007)

I often find some good deal on Scholastics books through my DD's school, so I buy a bunch for $2 to $3 and hand out books. DD1 once went to a 5 yr olds Scooby Doo party and they made 'mystery goo' which they brought home. The mom got the recipe off the 'net.


----------



## MAMom (Mar 24, 2005)

I have my eye on these hand turned wooden tops from Etsy ($2-$3 each).

=================
Mama to DS (5) & DD (3)







:















May 5 is International Day of the Midwife


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

How about just a slinky for each kid?
We gave out those at a party once. They were quite a hit.


----------



## mamakaikai (Apr 17, 2009)

We went to a b-day party recently and the loot bag was just 1 nicely wrapped gift for each child to go home with. It was a store name brand small etch-a-sketch, but I think the exciting part was that they were wrapped gifts.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

We got a box with markers in it. Each box had the kids name on it in puffy paint. And a cheap lined notebook. It was great. I'd do that or a box of crayons. Umbrella for spring? Playdough? Bubble bath? Soap bubbles?


----------

